# Turning bike upside down



## DDE (6 Dec 2014)

Is this ok for maintenance and chain cleaning?

I don't have a stand yet and it feels easier to get to the chain and components this way.


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2014)

Yes


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2014)

As long as you don't scuff the saddle or the hoods, no reason why not. But for general maintenance and chain cleaning it shouldn't be necessary. You can do that perfectly well with the bike the right way up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2014)

Purists may - no, will - disagree but it's never done any harm to any of my bikes. Some protection for the brake hoods and saddle might help prevent stains and scuffs.


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2014)

......and do take care of any techno-gadgetry on your handlebars. These are best removed if possible to prevent getting screens scuffed, or worse!


----------



## DDE (6 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> As long as you don't scuff the saddle or the hoods, no reason why not. But for general maintenance and chain cleaning it shouldn't be necessary. You can do that perfectly well with the bike the right way up.



I find the bike stays in a more rigid position upside down. Right way up, propped against a wall, and cleaning the chain is a bit of a pain...

Also, it's hard to clean what you can't see! If I clean it right way round then flip upside down I realise there's a world of smeared dirt I didn't see. So it needs a bit of both really.

I was just concerned it might not be a natural way to clean the bike, especially chain and components. I had some trouble with my chain rubbing the front dérailleur recently and I hoped it wasn't caused by cleaning it upside down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2014)

Fair enough @DDE just take care. Oh and while we're on the subject - check out the Mickle chain care method. (just search the forum. It just involves wiping down the chain with a rag and re lubing)


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2014)

My homeopath told me that inverting a bicycle can disrupt its natural magnetic field.... which can lead on to all sorts of problems such as an increased chance of speed wobble, rickety cornering and a risk of static interference on wireless devices such as cycle computers, smart phones and GPS units.


----------



## DDE (6 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fair enough @DDE just take care. Oh and while we're on the subject - check out the Mickle chain care method. (just search the forum. It just involves wiping down the chain with a rag and re lubing)



That's what a do when I turn it upside down!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Dec 2014)

Hummm. I was told that all high cadence would drain out of the seat tube, making it slower


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> Hummm. I was told that all high cadence would drain out of the seat tube, making it slower


I've put a cork in the top of my seat tube to stop this very thing from happening.


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> My homeopath told me that inverting a bicycle can disrupt its natural magnetic field.... which can lead on to all sorts of problems such as an increased chance of speed wobble, rickety cornering and an increased risk of static interference on wireless devices such as cycle computers, smart phones and GPS units.



You could well be onto something there but let me assure you the overall effect is considerably less damaging compared with the only practical alternative of doing the job whilst standing on your head.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Dec 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> Hummm. I was told that all high cadence would drain out of the seat tube, making it slower


Not to mention all the air going to the top of the tyre, so when you put it the right way up they look flat. My tyres are only ever flat at the bottom.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2014)

it's also important to bear in mind that the air in your tyres will settle at the bottom when the bike's inverted, so make sure you give it a good shake when turning it the right way up again.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Purists may - no, will - disagree but it's never done any harm to any of my bikes. Some protection for the brake hoods and saddle might help prevent stains and scuffs.


 
+1

I have a couple of TV dinner lap trays that I put my upside down bars and saddle onto, sits stably enough. Also newspaper or such like over the frame, wheels & underside of the saddle particularly for doing a chain in-situ where cleaning stuff, new lube etc may drip or spill onto while the bike is upside down.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> Hummm. I was told that all high cadence would drain out of the seat tube, making it slower



Feng Shui can help avoid this, if you only ride your bike in an East-West axis for the first 100 miles after inversion, the good vibes of being aligned with the path of the sun puts it all back in again.


----------



## roadrash (6 Dec 2014)

Dont forget to align your chakras when you turn it the right way up


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2014)

Turning your bike upside down, wearing underpants under padded shorts, cross chaining, pointing your QR levers in random directions, wearing competition jerseys that you haven't won, these are all things that are worth doing out of sheer devilment because the purists say you shouldn't.


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2014)

DDE said:


> Is this ok for maintenance and chain cleaning?
> I don't have a stand yet and it feels easier to get to the chain and components this way.


I'm feeling slightly guilty after adding to some of the gently mickey taking posts this topic has generated and would now provide a more serious suggestion.
Have you considered one of these cycle hoist devices?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1307...3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108
The hoist is cheap, stores out of the way on your ceiling and can be easily adjusted to get the bike at just the right height for the task in hand. Whilst it may not be suitable for holding the bike for heavy engineering work, I find it adequate for inspecting/adjusting brakes, mudguards, chain, gears etc.


----------



## moo (6 Dec 2014)

Upside down is the only way I can clean mine in the sink.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2014)

Btw there used to be a good reason for not doing this. Before aero levers and brifters, when the cables came out of the tops of the hoods, there was a risk of putting a permanent kink into the brake cables.


----------



## Saluki (6 Dec 2014)

snorri said:


> I'm feeling slightly guilty after adding to some of the gently mickey taking posts this topic has generated and would now provide a more serious suggestion.
> Have you considered one of these cycle hoist devices?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1307...3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108
> The hoist is cheap, stores out of the way on your ceiling and can be easily adjusted to get the bike at just the right height for the task in hand. Whilst it may not be suitable for holding the bike for heavy engineering work, I find it adequate for inspecting/adjusting brakes, mudguards, chain, gears etc.


Brilliant as long as you know where your beams are.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2014)

Running down the middle of my house.


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> Brilliant as long as you know where your beams are.


Anything to declare Saluki?


----------



## Saluki (6 Dec 2014)

snorri said:


> Anything to declare Saluki?


Not personally but Hubster has.


----------



## morrisman (6 Dec 2014)

Before I got my Aldi Bike stand I just ued to throw an old inner tube over a roof beam in the shed and hang the bike from the saddles nose. More than adequate for most jobs but not as good as a stand.


----------



## BrynCP (6 Dec 2014)

I use a cheap little stand to prop up the back wheel, but it's unstable and prone to almost falling, testing my reaction speed, but I persist.

Out on the road, no option but to turn it upside down, and I am beyond caring about minor scuffs to the seat/hoods now.



MontyVeda said:


> it's also important to bear in mind that the air in your tyres will settle at the bottom when the bike's inverted, so make sure you give it a good shake when turning it the right way up again.



If you ever see me shaking my bike violently at the top of a hill, this is why.


----------



## CopperCyclist (6 Dec 2014)

I thought I read on here once that it may cause issue with hydraulic brakes, not sure on the accuracy of that though?


----------



## cyberknight (6 Dec 2014)

User said:


> When one of Santa's little helpers checks this thread out there are going to be some houses added to the no stop list.


Assuming your all grown up theres something you should know about "santa " , its within the the same same of thought as the PUNCTURE fairy


----------



## BrynCP (6 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Assuming your all grown up theres something you should know about "santa " , its within the the same same of thought as the PUNCTURE fairy


Santa only comes when you talk about presents on CycleChat?


----------



## cyberknight (6 Dec 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Santa only comes when you talk about presents on CycleChat?


No i heard he only comes once a year because mrs claus does not like a chilly w ***y


----------



## slowmotion (6 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> Brilliant as long as you know where your beams are.


Use a small magnet to locate the screws/nails that fix the plasterboard to the joists.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Dec 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Use a small magnet to locate the screws/nails that fix the plasterboard to the joists.


Or you can buy a battery operated stud detector () for about a tenner, also handy for detecting electrical cables before drilling


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Or you can buy a battery operated stud detector () for about a tenner, also handy for detecting electrical cables before drilling


or just thump the ceiling and drill into the bits that don't sound hollow.... In my experience, electronic stud/cable detectors are pants. Regarding 'detecting' electrical cables... don't drill directly above a light switch or directly below a plug socket... common sense is far more reliable than an unreliable device.


----------



## flyingfish (7 Dec 2014)

Or you can buy a battery operated stud detector () for about a tenner, also handy for detecting electrical cables before drilling [/QUOTE]
My O.H. bought one but it went off whenever I went near it
I'll get my coat
Pete


----------



## Fubar (10 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Or you can buy a battery operated stud detector () for about a tenner, also handy for detecting electrical cables before drilling



I worry about you Pat...


----------



## mjr (10 Dec 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> In my experience, electronic stud/cable detectors are pants. Regarding 'detecting' electrical cables... don't drill directly above a light switch or directly below a plug socket... common sense is far more reliable than an unreliable device.


OK as long as you're sure whoever put the wires in had common sense! I've found cables taking surprising detours inside plaster and voids by using a decent cable detector. Well worth the money.


----------



## young Ed (10 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Turning your bike upside down, wearing underpants under padded shorts, cross chaining, pointing your QR levers in random directions, wearing competition jerseys that you haven't won, these are all things that are worth doing out of sheer devilment because the purists say you shouldn't.


yes to all but ANYTHING under padded shorts, i found out over the last few rides until i realised it's the lycra base layer i am wearing under my shorts  i think i need a pair of leg warmers?


snorri said:


> I'm feeling slightly guilty after adding to some of the gently mickey taking posts this topic has generated and would now provide a more serious suggestion.
> Have you considered one of these cycle hoist devices?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1307...3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108
> The hoist is cheap, stores out of the way on your ceiling and can be easily adjusted to get the bike at just the right height for the task in hand. Whilst it may not be suitable for holding the bike for heavy engineering work, I find it adequate for inspecting/adjusting brakes, mudguards, chain, gears etc.


get one of these if you have the space
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150544733...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=150544733103&_rdc=1
mine is black so don't know what it would be if you ordered today? well worth it and TBH it doesn't take too much space but is very well built and sturdy whilst being light enough to lift about and it folds up nice and narrow/small


Saluki said:


> Brilliant as long as you know where your beams are.


i prefer exposed beams my self 


cyberknight said:


> Assuming your all grown up theres something you should know about "santa " , its within the the same same of thought as the PUNCTURE fairy


hang on i'm here!
anyway if he is as real as the p**cture fairy why doesn't he visit more often, he could come with new tyres and tubes more often maybe?


BrynCP said:


> Santa only comes when you talk about presents on CycleChat?


PRESENTS PRESENTS PRESENTS PRESETS PRESENTS!


mjray said:


> OK as long as you're sure whoever put the wires in had common sense! I've found cables taking surprising detours inside plaster and voids by using a decent cable detector. Well worth the money.


we do all our wiring our self and take photos and do diagrams or where everything is before plastering or plaster board or wooden boarding or concrete block depending where/what building it is. so assuming there isn't a wire moving fairy we should be ok! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Dec 2014)

If you have place to mount a bike lift buy one. I got this one from Aldi, it was reduced to a fiver and it is great for cleaning the bike.


----------



## young Ed (10 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> If you have place to mount a bike lift buy one. I got this one from Aldi, it was reduced to a fiver and it is great for cleaning the bike.


hows the spare wheel behind the Swedish flag held up on the ceiling? could we have a closer pic by any chance? 
Love the Swedish flag BTW   had you guessed i'm a strong Swedish patriot? Swede at heart 
Cheers Ed


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Dec 2014)

Ed, it is just velcro stapled to the ceiling.

The Swedish flag is from a motorbike trip a couple of years ago


----------



## young Ed (10 Dec 2014)

@steveindenmark 
if that's the only bicycle and that's the only motorbike in the background i feel sorry for you! at least the motorbike's red which is as we all know the fastest colour for a motorbike!
Cheers Ed


----------



## mjr (10 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> If you have place to mount a bike lift buy one


I ordered one from maplin earlier today. They've already cancelled the order


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Dec 2014)

Ed we have 4 motorbikes and 8 bikes but we were having a clean out and most of them are in the box trailer. I have never seen my shed as uncluttered as on that photo.

I had been recladding the walls and ceiling.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (14 Dec 2014)

CopperCyclist said:


> I thought I read on here once that it may cause issue with hydraulic brakes, not sure on the accuracy of that though?


I don't think it did the back brake on my Hardrock Pro any favours. The lever came back to the bars after it had been upside down but was ok after a few pulls. It was spongy when not used for a while so probably needed bleeding but I think turning the bike upside down contributed to this. Apologies for the "serious" answer!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (14 Dec 2014)

Funnily enough I started a thread over in know how cautioning people not to turn bikes upside down for cleaning.....
The spotlessly clean bicycle that I was working on had developed "gear problems" which turned out to have been caused by turning the bike upside down to clean it and in doing so inadvertently washing sand and grit into the Shimano Brifters. It was a long evening in my garage to sort that one.


----------

